
PayPal Redesign - webbruce
http://bruceackerman.com/paypal-redesign/
======
zmillman
Just a quick usability issue I noticed: The numbers in the Gross (Amount?)
column are only differentiated by their color. Red-green colorblindness is
pretty common, so it may be hard for colorblind users to distinguish between
the two. Adding a minus sign before negative amounts would probably help a lot
for them.

~~~
cliveowen
So true, I am red-green colorblind and I didn't notice the difference until I
read your comment, they look almost the same to me.

------
benmorris
Paypal has one of the most broken UIs I've ever seen. Not only is it horribly
dated it is completely inconsistent across all of their portals. As a web
payments pro member, developer, standard user there is a huge break down in
consistency. The developer portal, paypal manager, standard portal, and home
page all look totally different. The standard portal I can rarely find the
setting I need without searching online.

Having relied on paypal to ship packages (do you sell on ebay?) it is amazing
there is no button to just make a shipping label (without getting money from a
specific person). You can do it, you just need to know the hidden URL (why is
it hidden?).

~~~
Domenic_S
I think it's because they expect you to follow the happy path, which is sell
item, then collect payment, then ship. Shipping something without having a
matching, paid-for transaction isn't a typical user path.

(disclaimer, I work for eBay inc, but not on the teams that decide that stuff.
This is my personal opinion.)

~~~
benmorris
I agree, but a button or link somewhere (anywhere) would be nice. Instead I
have to google to find out how to do it. I've bookmarked it now ;) (I believe
it is /shipnow)

------
actionscripted
Not to be too harsh, but the final design looks like a rushed Bootstrap
prototype. I like many of the decisions made and agree with others here who
think the navigation needs some love, but it just feels like every other flat,
blue site I've seen.

------
edem
Chrome says this is a reported phishing page.

~~~
yajoe
It's for the favicon of all things: [http://bruceackerman.com/paypal-
redesign/img/favicon.ico](http://bruceackerman.com/paypal-
redesign/img/favicon.ico)

Holy cow, Google, this is pretty good for automatic protection. It looks like
Google sees that the guy is hosting the Paypal favicon (or something very
close to it)... why would any legit site do that? Even the redesign doesn't
need to show the Paypal favicon. So Google errs on the side of caution.

Wow, that is really cool. Good job Google!

For comparison, the actual Paypal favicon:
[https://www.paypalobjects.com/en_US/i/icon/pp_favicon_x.ico](https://www.paypalobjects.com/en_US/i/icon/pp_favicon_x.ico)

------
cliveowen
Nice redesign, I often wonder why many successful companies neglect the aspect
of their websites. Take IMDb for example, it has a dated design and it could
be made more useful and accessible. Is it a technology problem (UI closely
tied to the backend, very broad scope) or there's another reason?

~~~
sisk
My experience with this has been an aversion to disturb the existing user-base
(and normally within organizations with deep-seated users). A lot of sites
where you'd _previously_ seen this type of reluctance (IMDb, eBay / PayPal,
Craigslist, Amazon, Google) seem to be some of the older sites on the top end
of the internet spectrum. However, luckily that attitude seems to be shifting
(to varying degrees from incremental fixes on Craigslist to broad changes with
Google products). In some cases, there are certainly technological constraints
but I've never seen anything that seems entirely insurmountable.

------
jdludlow
I'd settle for not having to click through three screens of "yes I'm sure" and
opt-in doublespeak every time I want to "really, really, I promise you" use my
credit card.

~~~
grossvogel
I'd just like to see more than 20 transactions at a time. I'm sure the sheer
number of table rows isn't the reason it takes 6-10s to load the page! (Kudos
to OP for mentioning the endless scroll.)

------
milesskorpen
My PP homepage and Bruce's PP homepage look really different — it almost looks
like PP went through a redesign process while he were doing his redesign, and
came to similar conclusions!

~~~
cocoflunchy
Yes, they're rolling out a new design right now. I have to say it's much
better than before!

------
buro9
My issue with the PayPal dashboard is not that I can't get the information I
need quickly.

My issue that I can't quickly get to where I need to go to do some specific
task.

I already know my account balance and transactions from things like Xero, and
when I login to PayPal it is to:

1) Manage user subscriptions

2) Withdraw money

3) Manage the API and callbacks

And I'm sure that other people doing the same.

The thing begging for a re-design at PayPal is their entire navigation and
menu system.

It's so damn hard to find the right page to do the thing you want to do, and
that's the problem.

~~~
jcampbell1
I have a similar usage pattern. My issue is that it is so slow. I agree, it is
a confusing, but that wouldn't be a problem if it didn't take 30 seconds
between clicks to see if you clicked the right thing.

The first thing I would implement is a search that accepts most things like a
profile_id, transaction id, or email, and returns results within a few
seconds. Right now it is about 13 clicks, and 30 second wait only to find out
you didn't select the right combination of option buttons. The system is awful
when you have a customer on the phone and are trying to figure out what is
going on.

------
philliphaydon
Don't like the new design. And what the fuck is "retina design"? Can we stop
making up new stupid ways to describe stuff.

~~~
hobbes300
Design with images that are retina display ready.

------
teh_klev
I'd reduce the size of the "hero banner" (is that what the large dark blue
section is called?). It totally dominates the page and is hugely distracting.
I'm more interested in my activity than I am in money saving tips. If that was
1/3 the size then I could warm up to it.

------
spartango
This reminds me of the PayPal mobile application, both in terms of
organization and information priority. Both this concept and the mobile app
headline account balance, simplify actions to four items, and allow the
transaction log to make up the body of the content.

Look-and-feel aside, I think this concept aligns with the intent to bring
parity between the mobile experience and desktop. I do worry, however, that
the use cases for the desktop application may differ (particularly for bigger
sellers) from the mobile, and this flow may fall apart for them.

------
d0m
This would be such a beautiful website for such a terrible company.

------
jotm
As a matter of fact, Paypal is beta testing a new design - I accepted it for
one of my accounts (strangely, it's one that I use very little) and it looks
quite nice.

It's not as modern as the design proposed by Bruce, but it's better than
before, easier access to everything, easier to view transactions (though still
limited by how far back you can go), easier to manage invoices.

I'm guessing the final version will be quite good.

------
vtmountainman
My problem with PayPal isn't the ux, but their archaic process' and how they
between eBay and PayPal have literally fee'd me to death.. I quit using heir
service and had them cancel my accounts awhile back.. Adapt or die, I prefer
paying for things on the net with bitcoin.

------
hobbes300
Why is the 'Search for transactions' field so far away from the list of recent
transactions?

------
Robadob
The paypal screens all changed for me the otherday when I was paying through
it. I had to stop for a second and check it wasn't just a bad phising site,
payment sites changing makes me lose trust in them :s

------
kelvie
Is there a reason that they didn't use the HTML5 placeholder attribute for
their input fields?

Maybe I'm a little OCD, but it bugs me when I'm able to select the word
"Password" in password boxes.

------
bovermyer
I like the design. I'm particularly fond of large, thin typefaces.

------
knodi
Paypal's redesign sucks. I use to just go back to the old design when ever it
gave me the option to do so. Now it seem even the option to use the old design
is gone.

------
EGreg
Can copyright law actually allow PayPal or another company to sue people who
try to post such "redesigns"?

I doubt it, but just wanted to make sure.

~~~
toomuchtodo
If Paypal wanted to be shitty about it, they could file a DMCA notice against
the host or bring up trademark infringement.

Most companies wouldn't, as these sorts of redesigns are done in good faith.
There's always that one company though.

~~~
EGreg
I wonder if it would hold up in court. It seems like this is fair use... but
of course fair use is up to the courts...

~~~
toomuchtodo
Most of the time, it doesn't have to hold up in court.

[http://www.chillingeffects.org/](http://www.chillingeffects.org/)

------
ck2
The paypal redesign I want is where they stop showing splash ads while they
take 3% of transactions for doing nothing.

------
jlt
They should hire you.

------
antidaily
Hopefully, this gets someone fired too.

------
felipelalli
It will accept Bitcoin?

